

6 productivity tips from positive psychologist Kim Perkins - gvr
http://otelic.tv/interviews/2

======
romefort
Here are the 6 tips:

1\. Let people deploy their strengths, instead of trying to train their
weaknesses

2\. Set clear goals and hire specialists with the skills needed to meet those
goals.

3\. Make sure the goals are anchored in reality. Don't set arbitrary goals.

4\. Give immediate feedback

5\. In addition to structuring work around your strengths, also try to focus
on the things you enjoy

6\. To help assess your strengths, ask people to write a "reflected best self
letter"

